# The Dead, the Dying and the Damned



## Serpion5

Here it is at very long last! The joined sequel to _Misery`s Company_ and _The Sick Children_ combined! 

The Dead:

This section is essentially for the players of Misery`s Company, but of course I will allow any new players who wish to join. I can handle ten players fairly easily, but if there is extra demand I can allow for twelve. You will be a necron under the command of Necron Lord Fate.

If you played Misery`s Company, I want you to post the Charsheet of your character, don`t just say yes and expect me to remember everything. This is for other players consideration as well. 

Here is a template: 

Name: Rather obvious.

Appearance: This is optional. Are you typical of your kind or are you somehow slightly altered in form?

Class: What kind of necron are you? Your options are: Destroyer (either variant), Immortal, Warrior or Flayed One.

Personality: Not always easy to describe for a necron, so I`ll be forgiving if you want to be stingy with details.

Wargear: You have the standard weapon of your class, in addition I will allow you to take ONE piece of wargear from the necron armoury. This applies to previous players as well.


The Damned:

This section is for players of _The Sick Children_ but I will allow for newcomers as well. If you were a player before you need to post a new charsheet as a damned Legionnaire. I can cater for ten players, or twelve if demand exceeds it. 

Here is a template: 

Name: What will others know you as?

Appearance: You`re a dark flaming astartes. But does anything particularly set you apart?

Personality: Like necrons, this could be difficult. But I`d appreciate it if you try.

History: Existing players can post of their time in the previous Rp. New players I want a description of who you were before you came among the damned. Essentially, you were once an astartes. You died an unclean death and by the Emperor`s Grace you return to the realm of the living to smite his foes. Describe your past life.

Wargear: You have a bolter and a knife. There are also three heavy weapons available, first come first served. 



Naturally, I will ask players to refrain from creating a character for each section. You can play a necron or a damned, but not one of each. :wink:


Characters so far:

Damned

Arden Voras: Bane_of_Kings (Former Ultramarine)
Darnath Oraki: Deus Mortis (Former Emperor`s Child)
Hyperion Thorn: Farseer Darvaleth (Former Emperor`s Child)
Ares Epistus: Lord Ramo (Former Emperor`s Child)
Garviel Nelko: Captain Stillios (Former Emperor`s Child)
Skarhn Telion: BlackApostleVilhelm (Former World Eater)
Matthias: Jackinator ( Former Sword of Praesium) 
Konrad: BlackGuard (Former Grey Tusk) 

Hakis Japeth: NPC (Former Emperor`s Child)
Demus: NPC (Former Emperor`s Child) 

Dead

Shadow: Farseer Darvaleth (Wraith)
Taint: WarpSpawned (Flayed One)
Destruction: emperorshand89 (Warrior)
Reaper: Kalawaki (Wraith)
Terror: Tarvitz210300 (Flayed One) ???
Deathbringer: Deathbringer (Immortal)
Unending: G0arr (Heavy Destroyer)

The Unseen: NPC (Sin Harvester: Reaper class)
Lord Fate: NPC (Necron Royarch)
Observer: NPC (Cryptek) 



Mxaad the Scion of Darkness: NPC (???)

Lsaantoril: NPC (Exodite Clan leader)
Kelaana: NPC (Ulthwe Warlock)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I'll take part as a Legion of the Dammed. I take it this is what they are, right? 

Name: Adren Voras 

Appearance: Voras is a dark, flaming astartes with yellow, burning eyes. The Dammed Legionaire has a battle scar across his helmet, which has kept as a tribute to those he has fought alongside in the past. Other than that, nothing distingushes him from a standard Dammed Legionaire. 

Personality: Voras is a glory-hunter, and despite the doctrine of the dammed legionaires, he always seems to end up going for the big ones, the Chaos Lords, the Hive Tyrants, The Leaders, with a belief that if you cut off the head, the body will die.

History: Adren Voras was once a company commander of the Ultramarines Chapter, a son of Guilliman. However, during the Second Battle for Armaggedon, the Ultramarine fell protecting several civilians from hordes of Orks. He still fought on that day, even though his weapons were lost in the heat of battle, and his forces were outnumbered and outgunned. The Space Marine lived long enough to see the arrival of the rest of his company, who had been seperated from their Commander by an ork horde, before dying of his wounds.

After that, by some miracle, Voras awoke, coloured in firey red and black with a stronger determination, and newfound strength to cleanse the enemies of the Imperium. 

Wargear: Heavy Flamer.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Serpion5

Cool there BoK, just two little things... 

1: Your history. Your guy will have died, so just for Fluff`s sake would you like to elaborate on exactly what happened to him? Or would you prefer to have pieces of info revealed during the game?

2: No power sword, but that flamer can be a heavy flamer if you want.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Serpion5 said:


> Cool there BoK, just two little things...
> 
> 1: Your history. Your guy will have died, so just for Fluff`s sake would you like to elaborate on exactly what happened to him? Or would you prefer to have pieces of info revealed during the game?
> 
> I'll go back and expand on this. However, I don't know much about the Legion of the Dammed though.
> 
> 2: No power sword, but that flamer can be a heavy flamer if you want.
> 
> Okay, cool.


Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Is Farseer going to take a role in this? I will post my new damned character up later.


----------



## Serpion5

Yeah, Thorn will be in it. So Ares is returning then, Ramo? :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Can Ares return? I thought we had to write new ones up. If not then sure Ares will return to lead his men once more haha:biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5

Nah, the idea was for you to re-use your _Sick Children_ characters. They became Damned at the end remember? This is the sequel. :chuffed: 

Made with Farseer Darvaleth`s blessing of course. In fact, it was totally his idea. :washim:


----------



## Deus Mortis

Sweet! Darnath is back!

Name: Darnath Oraki

Age: Darnath was 46 when he became 'damned'

Appearance: Olive skin, Black hair which just passes past his ears, and misty grey eyes. And a collar around his neck which bears his families crest of arms, and his entire family lineage. His armour is covered in flames which burn the ground he walks on like an ancient god of war. Another side affect of his transformation is that the eye sockets of his helmet constantly weep a thin line of crimson tears whenever he wears the helmet.

Wargear: Bolter with his signature scope, two-handed chainsword with built in bolt pistol _'Redemption'_ combat blade

Personality: After Carltos, everything changed. Darnath has become more bitter and sarcastic. He is still struggling after all this time to find something to put his trust in. He still follows the orders of Ares and Thorn, but more out of an honour debt to their sacrifices than because he feels any respect for their authority. After he witnessed Astartes fighting Astares, and wavered on both sides, he has lost his faith in the Astartes ideals, and that anything or anyone can be truly 'incorruptible'. This has made him into a ruthless and efficient fighter, and he will not leave any thing on the battlefield alive if he isn't stopped by his brothers. However, a useful trait that Darnath has developed is the ability to tell if someone is likely, or will, turn against the Imperium, and he usually responds by ending this threat with his own bolter.

History: Darnath hails from Chemos itself, and was the only boy from his village to be accepted into Fulgrim's legion. His village was in the bottom of a ravine which had sever structural problems. No one told him or his family or his friends, it just happened one day. The ground cracked, and within a few hours the village was sinking into the abyss. A few tried to escape, and assail the wall of the valley, but one by one they lost grip and fell to the same abyss that the village had descended into. Only Darnath climbed to the top, several older members helping him, including his father, who lifted him up onto the surface of the world and in doing to sacrificed himself. He strode for 6 days and nights until he reached the Emperors Children's fortress. Although his body was withered and worn out, he hammered until his fists were bloodied and someone came and answered. His now sergeant, Ares, answered, and upon seeing someone answer, Darnath collapsed into his arms. After spending 3 day unconscious in their Apothecarium, Darnath recounted the events that had transpired. Out of a mixture of guilt and admiration of the child's struggle, he was given a chance to join the legion. 

As a scout he wielded the squads sniper rifle, and was almost flawless in the shots he took. He battled across several worlds in the name of the Emperor. He was determined to prove himself worthy of the rank of Battle-Brother. A legend states that in a battle with the Coran ab-humans of Galra VII that their leader strode out to fight Fulgrim, and at one point seemed to be besting his Primarch. Against the orders of his superiors, Darnath shot the enemy leader through the temple, crushing the enemy resolve, and allowing Fulgrim to push through. His sergeant was angered by the direct disobedience of an order, and his Captain wanted to court marshal Darnath. Thinking his time was up, Darnath said nothing, but was merely lead to his Primarch were his fate was to be decided. His sergeant and captain recalled the events to Fulgrim, and with good reason demanded that he be executed for insubordination. Fulgrim merely waited until they had finished, dismissed them both and spoke to Darnath "In your shot was perfection, but in you disobedience was imperfection. Temper them both and there will be a place for you within our legion." Darnath was then promoted to the rank of battle-brother, and nothing more was said on the matter. To this day, he still has the scope from the sniper he fired the bullet from, a reminder of both his marksmanship and insolence to himself. He was eager to prove that Fulgrim's 'trust', if that indeed was what he displayed, was not misplaced.

It was on Twenty-Eight Four that things turned for Darnath. He began to display skills that would be necessary to excel within the Legion's command structure. He received a marksman's honour for his performance there. However, once Thorn instigated the rebellion against the Imperium, Darnath's pride and loyalty to his legion blinded him from the true nature of the threat. It took Demus to show him some sense, and Darnath realised the gross error he had made. So when the fight on Carltos broke out, Darnath fought for the Imperium once more. Once the Keeper of Secrets had been defeated, and Darnath and the rest of the squad became damned, Darnath had time to consider what had happened. This only proved to sour his mood towards the Astartes and Imperium as a whole, believing that they can all be perverted and corrupted by Chaos. However, Darnath realises that he is indebted to humanity and so continues to defend it, but more because it is preferable than leaving it to die and be warped. He see's it as the lesser of two evils, and so continues to safeguard it with all of his might.

Hope this is ok Serp. I changed a few details from 'The Sick Children' to include how Darnath has changed with time etc. But I hope you find everything there ok!


----------



## Serpion5

Excellent! Welcome back to Brother Darnath! 

It`s all good Deus. k:


----------



## warsmith7752

Do those playing necrons still get their abilities?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Eeek! *Scrambles to keyboard* How could I have missed this the other day... unless recruitment rates are epic. (Which they seem to be.)

For those wondering, Serpion5 has essentially been kind enough to do the hard work (GM-ing) an RP that was mostly conceived by me (well, the original idea at least). So I get all the fun of imagining the setting, knowing what's coming (sometimes) AND not having to write long updates! Woo! :victory: (Of course I'll help if you need it, though, Serp.)

Here are my *TWO* characters (don't worry, one will leave eventually).

So Serp, are you going to put up two action threads for this to start with?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Name:* Lord Shadow

*Appearance:* A great black wraith, Shadow's metallic body is as dark as night. His eyes shine a baneful green, and his two claw-like hands, The Ghost's Talons, are wreathed in flickering gauss energy. There is a single, golden rune branded upon Shadow's chest, marking him as The Progenitor-Wraith.

*Class:* Wraith

*Personality:* As he retains his almost-complete personality (minus compassion or mercy) Shadow is still an individual character. He is cunning, ruthless, and utterly merciless. He will do anything to gain power, be it fighting his enemies, or turning on his allies. Shadow is an insidious character, and plans his actions carefully, always twisting the situation to serve him. He has no small amount of arrogance, either, though this is often suppressed in the goal of earning more power.

*Wargear:* Shadow is armed with a Phase Shifter (standard Wraith-equipment) the Ghost's Talons, which are powered with Disruption Fields, a Veil of Darkness, and a Chronometron.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------




*Name:* Captain Hyperion Thorn

*Appearance:* Thorn's armour is the dark black of the Damned, and embellished with flaming motifs. However, his gauntlets are a shining purple, lined with gold; these are the marks of his old legion, the Emperor's Children. He bears these with pride, and is equally mystified as to why they were not transformed when the rest of his armour was. He bears a head that shows the shadows of arrogance, but they are drowned in remorseful sorrow and the burning desire of redemption. His short-cropped white hair tops of his head, and he doesn't normally wear his mostly-unadorned helmet.

*Personality:* Thorn bears the hallmarks of past-charisma and forceful strength. Now, he retains his authoritative and commanding presence, but is shadowed by haunting doubt. He strives to attain utter perfection in combat, like the Emperor's Children once did, but in combat alone, for that was his previous downfall; to be perfect in all things. He can alter his mood and body language to suit the occasion where necessary.

*History:* Well...

Thorn was once a rising Captain of the Emperor's Children. He commanded the mighty Fifth Company, and was under command of Lord Commander Torkon in an Expedition sent to cleanse worlds of the Emperor's enemies. However, after a disastrous attempt to assault the first world, due to obscene tactical-failure on the part of Torkon, the Lord Commander himself was stricken by a contaminated life-eater container, and devolved into a mad monster. After slaying Torkon, Thorn returned to orbit, mad with anger and grief, cursing the losses that had befallen his warriors. He ordered Exterminatus, a crime punishable by execution, in his anger. The world below was eradicated.

Realising what he had done, Thorn had addressed the warriors under his command, for he was the highest-ranking officer left in the Expedition, and had told them what was to come. He had told them that the Imperium would execute them all for their failure.

Thorn, however, could not accept this. He tore himself apart, trying to find a way out. Then, from the depths of the warp, came his answer. Ge'lath'kor, a mighty Slaanesh Daemon Lord, tempted Thorn. Thorn listened to him more and more, until suddenly, he fell, and was taken hold of. The true Thorn was banished, screaming into the corners of his mind as the daemon took control of the Expedition, and, using its fell powers to sway the Emperor's Children, declared independence from the Imperium of man. Some joined him, others turned against him, but not openly. Ge'lath'kor cared not, and sent the force towards an Imperial world.

Upon that world, the Emperor's Children were unleashed. PDF forces tried to respond, but were cut down. Suddenly, Squad Ares, and several others, turned. The marines fell upon each other, and, roaring in anger, Ge'lath'kor assumed his true form. A might Daemon Lord, wreathed in purple flame, towering above the mortals, began to smite the loyal marines with flickering whips and tongues of death. The battle came to a climax when Squad Ares ascended; their armour turned gold, mighty spears appeared in the hands, and they set upon Ge'lath'kor. It took all of the force-spears, a melta-grenade belt, and a holy Vortex Grenade to kill Ge'lath'kor, but his spirit and body were utterly consumed. Ge'lath'kor was dead.

The marines awoke on the same, war-torn planet 10,000 years later, armoured in black, greeted by Thorn. They did not know what had happened to Thorn. But he remembered every minute.

Thorn fought the mind of Ge'lath'kor as Squad Ares fought the body. He pitted himself against every spiteful image, every tempting desire, every black daemon that the Keeper of Secrets sent against him. Thorn fought until at last the body and mind were destroyed. He fell through the Eye of Terror, and woke in a dark, blackened pit. He had been brought back, but for what purpose, he knew not.

He ran through a bloody field, crossing a fleshy-mountain of dead skin, fording the river of souls, before coming to a towering monument. There, imprinted upon the towering black column, was the symbol of the Emperor's Children. It was then that Thorn realised that the whole Legion had fallen like he had, and he wept. As he wept, his armour blackened, except at his gauntlets where his tears had fallen. Rolling flames cascaded along his arms and legs, and bones worked their way into his shoulders and thighs. Rising from the ground, Thorn turned, Raptora in hand, and faced the dark twilight of ten-thousand battles. Each time he faced hordes of evil daemons and cursed traitor-marines, each time he succeeded. Upon the final battle, there was no horde of Chaos warriors, but just one man. Himself.

Thorn fought a cruel warrior in hellish-pink armour, glaring colours flashing from every plate, skin shining in between the joints. Thorn fought his enemy, but could not best him. It was this final battle that Thorn did not win; he could not destroy himself.

The Chaos-Thorn faded away, and in his place was a bright light. It told him that although he had faced millions, he had not passed the test. However, his valour had been noted, and so he would join the Legion of the Damned, in a hope to become strong enough for final redemption.


Thorn then re-appeared, alongside his old warriors, and some new ones, ready to fight for final redemption. He knew not what it was, nor how he would attain it: but he knew that he would never turn from the Emperor's Light again.

*Wargear:* Artificer Armour, Power Sword "Raptora", Bolt pistol.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Well, now you know what really happened to Thorn. He didn't just "appear" like the rest of the Damned; he had to frickin' work for it! :laugh:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Here he comes then.

Name: Sergeant Ares Epistus

Age: 258 before becoming a member of the damned

Appearance: Larger than an average marine, with heavily defined muscles, from the years of harsh training and implantation. His armour is no longer the elogant purple and gold that it once was but a foreboding black, with flames wreathing his body. Bleached bones are set into his armour, strong and unyielding. His eyes are light shade of green, and his dark brown hair is cut short. He has several scars running down his face, one running in a verticle line down his cheek. He wears a helmet which is once kept in immaculate condition is the same as his armour.

Wargear: Power armour, chainsword "Hell's Teeth", bolter and frag grenades, krak grenades.

Personality: Ares is a supremely confident marine. He has faced the worse enemies of humanity and has emerged each time victorious. This has made him incredibly arrogant, and he believes that he will achieve true perfection. When in battle he has been compared to the Greek God of war, with whom he shares his name. He shows no mercy to the enemies of the Emperor, and will follow orders without question. He cares for the men underneath him however and will always be seen where the fighting is thickest. Since becoming what he now is however, he has become more reserved, more distance from the men he once led. He laments the fall of his legion but knew he did what he must.

History: Ares was born into a prestigious family and was put forward into the training screen. Ares was a perfectionist in his youth, always trying to be the best at everything, always wanting to be number one. He was quickly inducted into the Emperors Children and passed the early years of service to the Emperor without a hitch. 

He became a full initiate fairly quickly and was recruited into the 5th. Ares saw notable action against both the Eldar and the orks. He gained the scar on his cheek dueling with an exarch of the Howling banshees, her speed outmatching his, but he triumphed over her with the Emperor on his side and brute strength.

He was promoted to the rank of sergeant, after the sergeant he served under was killed by a brute of an ork, Ares taking up his chiansword, proceeded to take the orks head after a bitter struggle. He has served with distinction since and has lost very few fellow brothers underneath him. He fought with the other members of the fifth to secure the body of their old commander, and has a great respect for Captain Thorn for leading the fifth and avenging the death of their captain.

This respect led for him to follow him on that fateful drop where everything that Ares knew changed. His company and expedition were almost destroyed, forcing the planet to be exterminated. Thorn succumbed to Chaos, whilst Ares and several of his squad that he knew he could trust plotted with those still loyal to the Emperor. It was a fateful day when he turned on those he once called brother, and led the charge on Thorn. He fought hard and ended the creatures life that inherited his friends form and slept until being awaken by thorn once more.

Ares isn't sure on what to make on thorn, he laments what he and thorn have lost now, unable to be able to fully trust him.


Can I keep my chainsword?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Reporting for duty brothers!

(Former Sergeant) Garviel Nelko 

Age: 100

Appearance: Used to be just basic Power-armour of the Emperors Children except for the helmet which was from a Blood Angel that took an Ork Rokkit for Garviel who now wears the only surviving piece of that nameless warriors armour.
Also his left eye is a bionic enhancement with range finder, heat and motion trackers and also a last-resort burst of energy that can be fired from the eye, this temporarily shorts out the eye though (Hope the eyes ok Darvaleth, Ill remove if you dont want it)

Wargear: Power Armour, Grenades, Bolt Pistol, flamer Combat knife

Personality: Garviel is a very loud and reckless fighter which clashes with his legions fighting style, he is not afraid to say what he thinks no matter the rank and that respect is earned with actions not titles. Due to Thorns possession Garviel does not fully trust him however he realises the sheer will power and faith it took to throw off the possession and highly respects him.

History: A young Astartes compared to his squad-mates, it has made no differance to his career, his recklessness while fighting a band of Eldar which resulted in his squad being almost wiped out resulted in him being demoted from Sergeant to Special weapons Marine for his new squad.
He believes that perfection is only acheived by striving to be perfect, he considers the flamer to be an eloquent weapon of holy promethium and so keeps it in perfect condition at all times somtimes spending hours polishing and cleaning it. 
While training before the climactic events of Sick Children Garvi struck up a friendly rivalry with Brother Hakis which continues to this day. He fought valiant against the creatures they fought soon after however he briefly lost control and charged forward in rage earning him Thorn and Ares' ire.
In the final fight before he became one of the damned he fought against his misguided brothers in the name of the Emperor and inspired others to feats of glory with his roared litanies and battle hyms.

Erm just a quick question, just before the end of Sick Children Garvi crafted three power chainswords, he gave one to Ares and intended to give a second to Thorn and kept a third for himself....whts gonna happen there?


----------



## Serpion5

@Warsmith: Existing wargear is fine, but the abilities will not be useable. I am aware of what the necron characters could do though, so it may become a plot element at some point. But I am disallowing your Magneto power until further notice, as with the others. Sorry. 

@Darvy: Yeah, two threads. On reflection, the threads will probably stay seperate, though there will be several crossroads and actions on one side may inluence the plot for the other down the track. My latest idea was to... well, you`ll all find out down the track. :spiteful: 

@Ramo: All good. Yeah you can keep your chainsword. I`ll even let you have it on fire if you want. :laugh: 

@Stillios: He`s fine.  Those chainswords? Up to you. We can assume that Ares has received his and Thorn will receive his when we meet up at the beginning of this one, or I can make it a plot point, and you bestow the gifts yourself? What do you prefer? Also, your flamer can become a heavy flamer if you like. 


Progress: 

4 Damned Legionnaires. 2 Heavy Weapons taken. 

1 Necron confirmed.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Serpion5 said:


> @Darvy: Yeah, two threads. On reflection, the threads will probably stay seperate, though there will be several crossroads and actions on one side may inluence the plot for the other down the track. My latest idea was to... well, you`ll all find out down the track. :spiteful:


But what about when...the thing happens... that means the guys do the thing... where they both set off to do the thing.... and Shadow does _the_ thing.... you know.... (I guess a PM would be apt here.)

EDIT: As for being given a chainsword...yeah... I kinda already have Raptora, which is a power sword...


----------



## WarpSpawned

Do you want the original CS for the Necron or an updated one?


----------



## Deus Mortis

I wasn't aware we were keeping weapons, does that mean I can keep the two handed chain-sword I had at the end?


----------



## Serpion5

WarpSpawned said:


> Do you want the original CS for the Necron or an updated one?


Updated.



Deus Mortis said:


> I wasn't aware we were keeping weapons, does that mean I can keep the two handed chain-sword I had at the end?


Yeah. And it can be on fire too if you want. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

looks interesting serp, i might post a character up, its just super late out here so im hitting the sack. one question though, the legionaires for the damned, can they be marines from the great crusade era? im asking simply because two of them are and if that's the case then i can have a good one written up quick. let me know


----------



## Serpion5

Yes. You can be Heresy era if you want.


----------



## warsmith7752

^ that gives me an idea, would it be possible for dead primarchs to come back a legion of the damned? Not asking wether you are allowed to play them or not though.


----------



## Serpion5

Nope. Damned are astartes that died an unclean death and return by the Emperor`s will.

There has never been a damned primarch (in that sense) in any lore. 

Anyways, you`ve got a necron to play.


----------



## Captain Stillios

Kay, Ill keep the flamer as it is if I can cos you cant fire a heavy flamer in one hand with a chainsword in the other 
Darvi you dont want it it can be lost in the warp or Ill keep it (THE WARP DID IT!)
Serp Id like to keep mine if I can.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Name: Skarhn Telion

Age: 210 at the time of his death

Appearance: Skarhn is the very image of a World Eater. He is a bit taller than the average marine and about twice as thick with muscle, his broad shoulders standing out the most on his unbelievable physique. His face is pale and his head completely bald, multiple scars patching his face and head all the way to the nueral implants that are still very much a part of him. His eyes are a cold harsh blue, his crusade era armor has extra adamantine plating that is studded with iron studs that hold his armor together, a large gorget coming up and covering the bottom of his face leaving only his eyes open.

Personality: Skarhn is not one for talk, he never was in his previous life and he most certainly is not now. He believes that talk, other than orders on the battlefield, is cheap and has little respect for the bretheren he fights beside now. He strongly disliked the Emperor's Children during the Great Crusade and believed them all to be cowards and still holds true to that belief, often smarting off at his new bretheren for their past ostenticity. He is a no bullshit warrior and if someone fights well then they will easily gain his respect, his martial prowess is unbeatable and he holds all others to this standard. 

History: Skarhn fought for the World Eaters for the majority of the Great Crusade seeing a lot of action against the Orks, Eldar and other human colonies. He was a primal force on the battlefield much like his own gene-father who began to take notice, yet the one thing that held him back was his belief in the Emperor and the faith he had. Yet like the rest of his bretheren and his gene-father he was a maniac on the battlefield, nothing capable of standing in his way as he slaughtered his way through campaign after campaign. As he continued to take heads for the Legion, his primarch and the Emperor the heresy began to unfold and unfortunately for him he was sent with the rest of the loyalists planetside of Istvaan III to be slaughtered by the traitors.

He and his brothers survived the initial bombardment and when the traitors took to the field of battle to eliminate them he fell into a haze. The initial shock of being betrayed had subsided and now he and the other World Eaters he could find were filled with an unbelievable anger. As the battle went on Skarhn killed untold numbers in his anger-fueled rage, he even took the heads of three captains before he and his brothers were finally overwhelmed by the traitors' numbers. He cursed his traitorous bretheren with every breath as he went down, the hate of not being able to kill them all filling him to the bursting point. 

As he was finally cut down he could see a bright light taking over his vision, him believing that another bombardment was commencing, yet when it overtook him and he was able to see again he was not prepared for what he saw. He was surrounded by battlebrothers from other legions, all of them wearing the same kind of power armor, yet many of them looked much younger then he did. He had been given a second chance to fight for the Emperor, a second chance to kill those who killed him, and to kill all who stood in his way. 

Equipment: Crusade Pattern Amor with extra adamantine plating, bolt pistol, chain axe 

Hope this is good!!!


----------



## WarpSpawned

I'll have Taint's CS up later, a bit busy atm


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oooh a World Eater. Should be fun to put next to all the Emperor's Children. :biggrin:


Erm, Sick Children guys, who was it who had to clean some guy's boots again...? :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

@Stillios: Flamer`s fine then if you want. As to the swords, it seems that the others had no reason for them. Leave them out for now, they could be a useful plot device for later on. :wink: 

@BlackApostle: Looks good, but regarding your history; Skarhn killed three captains among others? It seems iffy. Otherwise fine.

@Darvy: Boots? What? I have no idea what you`re talking about.


----------



## Captain Stillios

Kay, Darvy it was Hakis who had to clean Garviels boots....wonder how much dust is on them now...in fact Ill make a list:
Motor oil
Crab Guts
Giant mutant remains
Spark damage from the forge
Various bits of crap from the final battle
Daemon Blood
10,000 years worth of dust

Have fun Hakis!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

was just making a point at his ferocity in the last battle before he died. lots of loyalists went above and beyond their normal abilities in that battle (solomon to name one), was just a minor footnote but i can change it if you wish no worries.

and yes darvi, a world eater, be prepared to get your pretty butt bitch-slapped if you mouth off to him


......or an arm taken off....all depends on whether or not he's on the battlefield:laugh:


----------



## DestroyerHive

When Did This Start!!?? Is There Still A Spot?

Name: Mourn

Appearance: His jagged mouth is set in a look of deep sadness, hence his name. He wears a coat of human flesh over him, now completely flattened and dry.

Class: Flayed One

Personality: Mourn is very quiet, and keeps to himself, wallowing in the painful memories of his depressing past. As a killer, he is a very fast necron, even for a Flayed One, and always runs hunched over. He is also a very quiet hunter, preffering to keep to the darkness and shadows so that he may sneak up upon his foes.

Wargear: Mourn is armed with three long, very sharp claws on each hand. These claws are so sharp, they will have very little trouble cleaving through flak jackets, or scraping deep rents in vehicles, but has considerably more trouble against ceramite armor. He also has Chronometron, allowing him to slow down time, as to sneak up on unaware enemies even more quickly.


----------



## warsmith7752

Instead of having weapons can pain just have the ability to change his own body with his metalshaping? I really want to keep the ability as without it pain is just a necron with a big gun. It kinda defines the guy.


----------



## Serpion5

Captain Stillios said:


> Kay, Darvy it was Hakis who had to clean Garviels boots....wonder how much dust is on them now...in fact Ill make a list:
> Motor oil
> Crab Guts
> Giant mutant remains
> Spark damage from the forge
> Various bits of crap from the final battle
> Daemon Blood
> 10,000 years worth of dust
> 
> Have fun Hakis!


Hakis is an NPC at best here. He may not even be included unless the numbers are thin.



BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> was just making a point at his ferocity in the last battle before he died. lots of loyalists went above and beyond their normal abilities in that battle (solomon to name one), was just a minor footnote but i can change it if you wish no worries.


True enough.  



warsmith7752 said:


> Instead of having weapons can pain just have the ability to change his own body with his metalshaping? I really want to keep the ability as without it pain is just a necron with a big gun. It kinda defines the guy.


Metalshaping is too powerful to have in this game without me adding huge changes to the plot. He still has the ability, but it will be a plot device like I said. I am aware of the necron characters from before and their abilities, but keep in mind it caused problems before and I wanted to tone it down without erasing your character. Besides, I`m pretty sure Pain carried a warscythe as well. 


@Destroyer: I`ll send you a PM regarding your character.


----------



## warsmith7752

The metalshaping is localised to pain himself, only able to warp small parts of his own body ie moving all that extra metal normally on his shoulders onto his hands turning him into a melée fighter.

But its fine Ill find something else to make him interesting.


----------



## komanko

Serpion if possible I would like to maybe join after the start of the RP as I'm stretched pretty thin with 5 or 6 rps to post in and I have to clear some time before joining another one... So... Its your call, if it will be better feel free to use my character as an NPC therefore joining in later wont trouble you that much.

Still, its your call.

Cheers, 
komanko.

Edit: Came out to official, didn't it? XD


----------



## WarpSpawned

Taints ability wasnt that bad, but I'll remove it


----------



## Serpion5

komanko said:


> Serpion if possible I would like to maybe join after the start of the RP as I'm stretched pretty thin with 5 or 6 rps to post in and I have to clear some time before joining another one... So... Its your call, if it will be better feel free to use my character as an NPC therefore joining in later wont trouble you that much.
> 
> Still, its your call.
> 
> Cheers,
> komanko.
> 
> Edit: Came out to official, didn't it? XD


Brother Demus if memory serves, correct? No worries, I`ll keep him in as NPC.



warsmith7752 said:


> The metalshaping is localised to pain himself, only able to warp small parts of his own body ie moving all that extra metal normally on his shoulders onto his hands turning him into a melée fighter.
> 
> But its fine Ill find something else to make him interesting.


I know, but given its versatility, I have to be a bit restrictive to keep even. Bear in mind that _Misery`s Company_ was my first Rp and I was inexperienced with rules on character development. That`s why I`m imposing limits this time. 



WarpSpawned said:


> Taints ability wasnt that bad, but I'll remove it


Just like the others, it won`t vanish completely but it will become a plot device, only useable if update parameters allow.


----------



## komanko

Aye, it was Brother Demus. 

Thank you, hope I'll have time for this in the future


----------



## Serpion5

Characters so far:

Damned

Arden Voras: Bane_of_Kings
Darnath Oraki: Deus Mortis
Hyperion Thorn: Farseer Darvaleth
Ares Epistus: Lord Ramo
Garviel Nelko: Captain Stillios
Skarhn Telion: BlackApostleVilhelm

Dead

Mourn: DestroyerHive
Shadow: Farseer Darvaleth


----------



## unxpekted22

I'm confused about farseer's stuff. I thought you could only be one or the other not both, and I thought necrons could only have ONE piece of wargear.


----------



## WarpSpawned

All most finished the revamp of Taint, it'll be put up when I get back from work.


----------



## Serpion5

unxpekted22 said:


> I'm confused about farseer's stuff. I thought you could only be one or the other not both, and I thought necrons could only have ONE piece of wargear.


The double Rp run was Darvy`s idea so it was decided between us that he could be in both. But like he said, one of his characters won`t be around for too long anyway. And regarding his wargear, that`s another legacy from the old Rp. A wraith has a phase shifter standard, so that doesn`t count anyway

In essence, Shadow the wraith is an exception to the rule, but I assure you it won`t be a game changer. 



WarpSpawned said:


> All most finished the revamp of Taint, it'll be put up when I get back from work.


Looking forward to seeing what he`s doing these days.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

If people want me to remove my wargear, then I will, but it makes little sense for the purposes of continuity... he has them in the future, and had them in the past, and I doubt he'd be dumb enough to lose them and then lucky enough to find some more where this RP is concerned.

Oh it's gonna be such fun.... :laugh:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

christ FOUR Emperor's Children AND an Ultramarine? my poor World Eater is going to have a damned siezure with all these fluffballs around him with sticks up their arses :headbutt:


----------



## Serpion5

Well to be fair, the EC are all from a prequel Rp.  BoK is the only other OC apart from you I think.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Woo Sick Children! :laugh:

If you want to, Apostle, you could skim through the RP (although I doubt I'd be bothered if it were me) in case some references are made, but then if you don't know it'd be more real. Your choice, I guess.


----------



## DestroyerHive

I'm surprised at how many people would rather be Chaos Mahreens than Necrons...


----------



## Lord Ramo

we aren't chaos marines.


----------



## Jackinator

This ok?

Name: Matthias

Age: 146 when he became damned

Appearance: Matthias rarely wears his helmet, for when he does the eerie quirk of his resurrection is disguised. His eyes glow blue, small flames licking out around the lids and a gaze that can penetrate the very soul. These are set in a pale face, stern and fierce. He wears mk v power armour, with no discernable heraldry or symbols save the Imperial Aquila mounted on the chest and the symbols of the Legion of the Damned. Over his gauntlets he wears a pair of thick, scorched, dark brown leather gloves and flames constantly lick around his armour, growing fiercer as his rage does.

Wargear: Plasma Gun, Combat Knife

Personality: Since his fall Matthias has had trouble placing trust in others and in himself. He still feels guilt over his part in the deaths of his battle brothers and will often be the first to place himself in danger, rushing heedless into enemy fire. This has also manifested in a strong sense of duty towards his fellow legionnaires, although he may not like some of them he still feels compelled to sacrifice his own safety for theirs, if one should fall, he would ignore all danger in his efforts to reclaim his fallen battle brother. He is not the most talkative but he makes efforts to connect with his fellow legionnaires, striving to regain his lost sense of brotherhood.

History: Matthias was originally a member of the Swords of Praesium Chapter, he was a member of the two companies that made planetfall on the planet Acropolis Vega shortly before warp storms engulfed the planet. Matthias and his company held out for many years against the daemonic hosts assaulting them. Then, finally cracks began to show in the marines resolve and brother turned upon brother as the warp madness settled it's claws in them. Matthias himself fell victim to it, turning his plasma gun upon fellow Space Marines, letting the power of the warp dominate him. But before it could take control he fought the madness, for many days he waged an internal war as his body was used to wage war against his own battle brothers. Finally he triumphed, fighting back against the traitorous marines and killing the heretics until finally he was incinerated by the plasma cannons of a turned devestator squad. His repentant howls echoing across the warp twisted surface of the planet.

When he next awoke the heraldry of his chapter was obliterated, his armour had warped and changed, skulls and bones forming on armoured plates and shoulder pauldrons. Tongues of fire licked around him and he now felt an irresistable urge to fell the enemies of man, to repent for his sins and earn forgiveness in the eyes of his Emperor.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

well seeing as how Skarhn is from a completely different legion he would not know what happened between you all anyways, nor would he care to be honest, he just wants to kill shit plain and simple :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Is all good Jackinator.  

Note that all special weapon options for the damned are now taken.


----------



## emporershand89

*Hey, I'm back!!*

Hey buddy, o'l buddy old pal, mind if I rejoin the origional Necrons. :biggrin:


Name: Destruction

Age: Unknown

Class: Warrior

Personality: Death, Death is Destruction's personality

Background: Destruction is an ancient Necron, one of the origional created on Necrotyr by the Star Gods. Destruction can only remember having been a leader of his people, but after his elders betrayed them and doomed them to eternal servitude, Destrcution has been seeking some; something more. 

He thought that he had found that in the warrior knoen as Sorrow. Sorrow had become his leader, and Destruction had fought along side of him in his quest for poer. However, it had failed and Destruction had barely escaped with his life from the battle. He had wondered the Necron Tomb Worlds, visiting place that no human could even comprehend, but eventually found his Master again. Destruction had made a vow, and he will fulfill that vow or die trying.

Wargear: Staff of Destruction, Gauss Gun


----------



## Serpion5

One thing eh89, I added new parameters. 

You need to lose the staff for now, but you`re allowed to take a piece of wargear from the nec codex (excluding the destroyer body and Res orb). 

I can cover the loss of your staf via the plot, you may be able to use it later.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Hey Serp, any other type of Wargear a Flayed One can have besides the disruption field?


----------



## Serpion5

As per codex? Nope, none at all. 

As per my rules? 

Chronometron for localised time manipulation, Phase shifter for phase shifting, or nightmare shroud for pants shitting extra scariness. 

If you want more details of how they will work in game, just ask me which one you`re leaning towards.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Well, knowing Taint (and me) I'ma go Nightmare Shroud.
*Evil laughter*

Also detail on nightmare shroud would be great


----------



## Serpion5

The Nightmare Shroud is an emitter that directly affects the brainwaves of sentient life forms assaciated with fear. 

When the emitter is triggered, all living creatures in the vicinity will feel a much heightened sense of fear, even ones such as orks and tyranids. 

Used in combo with Taint`s less than friendly face, it will be severely demoralizing for any unfortunate opponent. 

Nonliving things and daemons are mostly unaffected. Mostly...


----------



## WarpSpawned

If its unaffected, I stab it. Repeatedly.

Ditto if it is affected


----------



## Serpion5

:laugh: Sounds about right. 

btw, you have one more post to make in _From the Warp.  _


----------



## WarpSpawned

I know, I know, cant think of anything for it!
And others have to Post in there as well, not just me

-
Also, heeeereee's Taint!



Name: Taint

Appearance: http://kompletefanatik.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=24#/d38aehu
(Taint's color is a dull gunmetal, the eyes are a deep emerald green. Also look at my Gallery while your at it)

Class: Flayed One
Specialization: Evisceration, decapitation and/or complete dismemberment of the enemy, take your pick
Personality: Taint is a fear-monger, enjoying every second of an enemies terror; otherwise it still remains the emotionless killing machine it had been before and during service to Lord Misery. Taint rarely talks, to it vocalization is unnecessary and only for use when torment victims further, after all, what is more unnerving then an impassive killer, explaining how to dissect the anatomy of a myriad of races, in a flat monotone (or overly cheerful)?

Wargear: Disruption Field and Nightmare Shroud



Up to your standards, is it, Serpion?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

DestroyerHive said:


> I'm surprised at how many people would rather be Chaos Mahreens than Necrons...


I wouldn't say that around Thorn! It might upset him a bit. :laugh:

But yes, we're not Chaos Marines. They're the Legion of the Damned... ring any bells?


----------



## Lord Ramo

We are still fighting for the Emperor, though Ares will be a darker character than before.


----------



## Captain Stillios

Garviel however will still probably be a mini-chaplain!


----------



## Kalawaki

*The Reaper*

Name: Reaper

Appearance: His metallic body is silent and as dark as the abyss itself. Many a time the last his victims witnessed were his two, menacing glowing green expressionless eyes that seemed to bore into their very soul. Such occasions were when Reaper assaulted under the cover of darkness, which he prefers. Reaper's hands are actually more similar to that of a Flayed one, in the way that they resemble long, wicked blades, rather then the usual surgical-equipment style. (This is to show his individuality from the other Wraith's.)

Class: Wraith

Personality: Reaper has, somehow, retained his own sentient thought outside that of which most necron jurisdiction goes. Although while cunning and ruthless, he still obeys the orders given to him, having not yet developed the taste for power just yet. However, he certainly shows the qualities of a soon-to-be lord. (not likely to happen in this rp. This guy is my own character, and in my plot-line he does, eventually, become a necron lord.)
He earned himself his name, because his foes had found him to practically be as cunning and lethal as death itself.

Wargear: Reaper is armed with his deadly blade-like claws (Personal variant, to show individuality), a Phase Shifter (standard to Wraith's), and a Chronometron. This deadly combo of phase and time manipulation, added on to his natural speed as a Wraith, make him a deadly close combat specialist, and also allows him to easily and silently move in for the kill.


Edit: Thought I'd join up on the fun. =P


----------



## emporershand89

Heheheh, Destruction's got some work to do for his old Master


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ooh another Wraith. I bet Shadow'll love that. :laugh:

We'll see, who knows, they may get along swell... the dutiful soldier and the twisted schemer. :grin:


----------



## Kalawaki

Heheh, yeah. 

Theres really only two classes of necron I would want to roleplay as, and I can't be a necron lord with a warscythe, so i'm going for the Wraith instead. ~.^


----------



## Tarvitz210300

I want some of the fun 

Name: Terror 

Appearance: Terror was one of the first Flayed Ones he is therefore very different, his flesh that covers his body is decayed and worms and other creatures feed on it. He has highly powerful back legs that allow him to leap at the enemy as well finally he is pitch black 

Class: Flayed one 

Backround: Terror was once a General of the Necrontyre, he was born at a time when the war with the Old ones was destroying them. His Tactical skill was great but he also was a fierce fighter. His efforts helped the Necrons not to be completely destroyed. When the Ctan turned the Necrontyre into Necrons Terror and his battle hardened veterans became Flayed ones 

Wargear: Chronometron, and his two pairs of Flayers


----------



## emporershand89

Hey Farseer, i alreayd had Destruction from Serpion5's previous Necron thread, he is the s&^*.

Besides, you jmuped ship on Total War, what happened bro??


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Why are you telling me about Destruction...? Serp's the GM here (grand master :grin: ).

I jumped ship how? I waited for my diplomatic offer to be responded to (as if I had made another post it would've been "sit and wait in awkward silence whilst doing nothing") and then you declared it over.

Shadow then escaped because he has more planned for him. :laugh: I don't throw away my characters any more.


----------



## Serpion5

Reaper and Terror are approved.  

This is actually working out well. We have Destruction in command, Shadow and Reaper on the flanks, and Taint, Mourn and Terror in the enemy`s midst. 

That said, there will still be several NPC`s on the necron side. 


Okay, so Dead and Damned, we now have a respectable crew for each side. I am still accepting recruits, but I plan to have both action threads going within the week.


----------



## emporershand89

Muhahahha, we shall crush all the living, and create a cyberspace paradise.


----------



## Tarvitz210300

I dont want paradise then there is no one to kill


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Skarhn just wants an enemy to run his axe through :biggrin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

emporershand89 said:


> Muhahahha, we shall crush all the living, and create a cyberspace paradise.


Who said anything about the living...!? *suitably epic evil laugh*

Unless you've completely changed it Serp. :laugh: I'm not even sure any more.


----------



## Serpion5

Oh, the general gist of our plot has remained the same Darvy. Have no worries, you still know far more than any of them. :grin: 

That being said, even you will be surprised by one of my plot twists eventually. :spiteful:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I quote "even you". I'm always surprised by plot twists, I see the finishing conclusion in may books and pretty much all decent movies for miles, but never for RPs!

But I guess with some sort of prior-knowledge, I can look out for these sneaky twists. :biggrin: I just really realised how people signed up without even knowing what will happen in this RP.

Meh, it should be awesome anyway, even if you decided to change it to some boring old Exodite world with nothing but fields and the occasional broken waystone. :laugh:

EDIT: Oh woops, that was... yeah, closer to the mark than I remembered. 

Or was it...?


----------



## Serpion5

Quiet, you! :threaten: 


Actually, given the Dying in the title, eldar involvement was not a difficult guess. :laugh:


----------



## Tarvitz210300

The Eldar will burn mwhaaha 

now if you dont mind dont tell us anymore


----------



## Kalawaki

*Spoiler Alert Much!?!?!?*

Wait...there are Eldar? :O


----------



## emporershand89

So, Destruction just got done polishing his dark, Necrony nails and painted them black. He just texted you when were gonna start destroying stuff?? :biggrin:


----------



## deathbringer

I might try a necron charactor after work, though im wary due to all the backstory ive never read.
However i have only heard positives about your rp's serpion so maybe ill give it a shot
assuming you have space?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Serpion5 said:


> Actually, given the Dying in the title, eldar involvement was not a difficult guess. :laugh:


Actually, I didn't mean that... I was giving away something else, but now you said that too! *facepalm*

And the Dying part of the title was totally unintended, but I guess now it works!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

mmmm xenos skulls for the sku......Emperor!




EDIT: if we eventually meet the necrons at some point i wanna fight DB :threaten: if he plays of course hahaha


----------



## Serpion5

deathbringer said:


> I might try a necron charactor after work, though im wary due to all the backstory ive never read.
> However i have only heard positives about your rp's serpion so maybe ill give it a shot
> assuming you have space?


Always space for you Deathbringer. Of all the interactions you and I have had, you`ve been nothing but helpful to me.  If you need help with a charsheet, fluff or wargear just let me know. :good: 



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Actually, I didn't mean that... I was giving away something else, but now you said that too! *facepalm*
> 
> And the Dying part of the title was totally unintended, but I guess now it works!


The Dying part of the title was always meant to imply them. Otherwise it made little sense...? 



BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> mmmm xenos skulls for the sku......Emperor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: if we eventually meet the necrons at some point i wanna fight DB :threaten: if he plays of course hahaha


:angel:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Ohh, more xenos for us to kill :victory:.


----------



## deathbringer

Name: Deathbringer

Appearance: The metal of his body melds between the burnished silver of the necrons and the jet black of the darkest outreaches of space. Hues ripple across his armour in graceful arks rippling up to the blade of the warscythe which lies across his back. His eyes glitter a hollow ghostly green yet when he breaks they turn blood red. 

Class: Immortal

Wargear: gauss blaster, warscythe

Personality: Ancient, his family of old bloodline within the necrontyr, father after forefather died of the curse and it was the deathbirnger that headed the family when the time came to give up there mortal flesh in the ctans great offer. His family had suffered at the hands of the ctan, to there greed and bloodthirst and though resentment set, the suffering of his forebears meant he accepted the offer with open arms.

He was one of the first to be devoured and encased within metal, one of the immortals that bestrode the galaxy in the hardiest armour. Yet the realisation that this was not a gift but a curse hit him quickly, forced the seeds of resentment to bloom, his anger intensified if twisted and manipulated in all directions.

Upon reawakening from statis he remembered not the forsaken, hence his following of the companies of the fifth star god. For he remembers not the misery the ctan inflected upon him. Thus he follows him to strip life, to wage war not only against the free races yet also those that trapped him within the shell he loathes 

He carries the warscythe, taken from the corpse of a deceivers pariah which he slew with a strong blow withthe butt of his blaster, he maintains a story of a fair duel though that is not the case, his appearance taking the creature by surprise and from behind. However he carries it still, strapped across his bakc for a single reason. The deathbringer has a breaking point, a point when the steady march and ranged removal of life is no longer enough, when he must close in and cause the blood to spill directly in combats beautiful dance pirouetting upon the knife edge of mortality. This daredevil attitude is all that remains of his soul, a trait of his blood line, a soul which has been consumed by gods and replaced with overwhelming hatred.


----------



## Serpion5

Nice one. 

Question: Do you intend to have him _use_ the warscythe?


----------



## deathbringer

i was intending to but if its overpowered then ill cut it out and change the angle of his charactor a little


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yeah, Damned guys, don't be so...._eager_ to fight the Necrons.... assuming you ever run into them at all, of course, which in a Necron/Damned combined RP is so unlikely... :grin:

But anyway, you'll have more to be thinking about than just each other. :spiteful:


----------



## Serpion5

He can keep it, but like with the others and their uber upgrades, it will only be useable when included in your parameters. 

Otherwise, half a dozen necron lord level guys are just gonna carve some shit up. I have to plant plot devices and limitations to keep it in check. 

Other than that, all fine.


----------



## deathbringer

your the boss my friend
he has it strapped across his back so you have an easy way to introduce parameters
im perfectly fine with them


----------



## Tarvitz210300

You know I have that time control thing. 

What does It do


----------



## Serpion5

Why`d you pick it if you don`t know what it does? That`s like pushing the big red button without reading the manual! :shok: 

Nah, it slows time in a localised area. Essentially, your foes move more slowly than you. Or you move faster, whichever way you want to think of it. :grin:


----------



## Tarvitz210300

I like big red buttons they look nice


----------



## deathbringer

any idea when your thinking of beginning this serb?
i am anticipitating giving bav's charator a good kicking and making ramo's run off and cry like a little girl. As we necrons do, no hard feelings ehhh girls


----------



## Lord Ramo

Ares cry? He has only cried once, when he burnt the casserole apart from that incident he is quiet manly. deathbringer is going down deathbringer, just you wait and see... (Confusing much) :so_happy:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Well, when you're all squabbling my character will just stride along and flame all of you to death.

Burny, burny :victory:.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

uber necrons tsk tsk tsk i cant speak for the pansey Emperor's Children but i do know that this World Eater is going to be a force to be reckoned with :grin:


----------



## Kalawaki

We are the necrons.

Our most basic weapons can wreck your most advanced tank. In one shot. This is legal and fair.

:victory:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Pansy Emperor's Children! They're anything but, you should see what they've been through.

Thorn was in fact possessed by a Daemon Lord of Slaanesh, Ge'lath'kor (yes I remember his name, I wonder why....?)


All this Necron VS Marines sparring puts me in a rather confusing position.... :laugh: 

(Psst! Serp! Which side am I on?)


----------



## Serpion5

The Rp will begin tonight if I can get the final pieces together. 

And Necrons vs Damned Legionnaires? What the hell makes anyone think that?


----------



## Serpion5

Action threads are up. 

Dead and Damned, you know which thread to post in.


----------



## BlackGuard

Hopefully I am not too late. 

*Name:* Konrad

*Appearance:* Upon his death he wore a Mk.IIV 'Imperator' Armor, standard of most Astartes. There is little else notable about him save he never removes his helm.

*Personality:* Bitter would be the best word to discribe Konrad. For he failed in his Oaths to the Emperor, he constantly seeks atonement for his laxity in the face of the Emperor's foes. He is quick to follow orders of those he has come to respect and eagerly desires battle once it is found.

*History:* Konrad was born upon the Hive World of Wacon, where he lived in the Bottom Hives. His life was harsh and miserable, orphaned like so many in the Bottom, his life was bleak and expectedly short. Until the day they came, the monsters in granite armor who chased him viciously across the Bottom Hives, playing mind games and decieptions. He saw through them all and almost escaped, if it weren't for that monster he never saw lurking just within reach of him the whole time. He found that monsters are not always bad, especially not in this case.

He had been kidnapped by a scout squad of the Grey Tusks (DIY) and their torture and raid upon him had been a test to prove his worth to the Chapter. He had found favor in their eyes and was given a chance to become one of them. He too became a monster. The Grey Tusks were renown Xenos-Hunters, a chapter of the Emperor's own Astartes that specialized in the destruction and knowledge of the most wretched and vile of alien creatures. From the savagely blunt Orks, to the decieptive Eldar, all the way to the Enslavers. He became one of them, first as a Devstator Marine killing the Emperor's foes with overwhelming firepower, then he became a chainsword wielding Assault Marine, but finally after centuries of campaigning and war he was awarded a place in the Second Company as a Tactical Marine.

He relished this, for he saw it has the pinnicle of his abilities and achievements. He never desired to rise above being just a common Marine for he was content to just slay the alien and all those foolish enough to worship or tolerate it. Although, like all things -- it had to come to an end.

Upon the world of Droloon, the Second Company was dispatched to erradicate a nearly found alien species. The Adeptus Administratum was content to let the aliens exist, their civilization was expansive and their military very potent, yet they seemed to have no desires of expanding beyond their own world. The Grey Tusks, ever intolerate, would not acede to the order and launched their own crusade. The Second Company, while extremely potent, was eventually overwhelmed by the sheer number of the enemy. Hundreds of thousands of the xeno laid dead but still hundreds of thousands more came, their weaponry primitive but their tactics advanced. 

The aliens were never known to have psychic abilities before the Second engaged them, when Brother-Librarian Varnus was slain in battle, the Second never thought to request another Librarian. The decision proved fatal, for Varnus' himself never knew the alien's has psychic powers but for a unique code within the human genetic strand that actually nullified the xenos psychic abilities -- so long as a potent human psychic was within a thousand miles. With their Librarian gone, the effects were quick and dreadful. Whole squads were destroyed by the xenos' most powerful battle-psykers. Soon the Second was cut off from their support ships (which had already been destroyed, unbeknownst to them), and was fighting for their very survival in an ancient alien fortress. 

It was here that treason took root, the alien's stopped their assault when they realized it would be overwhelming losses to destroy the Second. They used their subtle psychic abilities and began to taint the mind of Captain Alexsyandr. The Captain eventually caved in and began to order his Marines to commit to an unusual defense. They abandoned parts of the fortress that were vital to control while putting overwhelming defenses in places that the enemy could not hope to even reach. The xenos attacks came in with a vengence as the Second was slowly withered away thanks to Alexsyandr's corruption. Finally a revolt took place within the Second, for some realized the captain's corruption and an assassination attempt was made on him. Konrad just so happened to be there and intervened, declaring his brother's traitors and managed to commit a surprise attack from their rear, killing a squad of his own brothers. 

At that moment, the xenos' attacked again, and the Grey Tusk's defenses were finally overwhelmed, Konrad turned to his captain and asked what his orders were. Alexsyandr merely raised his bolt pistol and shot Konrad threw the skull. Konrad never knew what became of his captain or his company. He was dead, his mission failed, and his unwillingness to see corruption his failure.

He awoke covered in flames and his soul raging with a desire to slay the Emperor's enemies. Given this chance at redemption he swore that the enemies of Mankind would know the Emperor's Wrath.

*Wargear:* Godwyn-Pattern Bolter and Astartes Combat Knife.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Just to point out, isn't the Godwyn-pattern bolter the variant used by the Sisters of Battle?


----------



## BlackGuard

Is it? I just looked over in the Deathwatch Book and saw the Bolter and the sub-name/classification for it. If it is a SoB version, I'll change it.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Woohoo! Will post after a LS game in DoW


----------



## Jackinator

Deus Mortis said:


> Just to point out, isn't the Godwyn-pattern bolter the variant used by the Sisters of Battle?


No, Sisters of Battle use a Godwyn-Deaz pattern bolter, it's quite a common mistake to mix the two though


----------



## Serpion5

Konrad is approved. 

You can post immediately if you wish, follow the same parameters as Skarhn`s group.


----------



## Kalawaki

I hope you guys don't mind me adding color to when my character speaks. If you dislike it I'll edit it immediately, i just thought I would personalize it a bit.


----------



## Serpion5

Kalawaki said:


> I hope you guys don't mind me adding color to when my character speaks. If you dislike it I'll edit it immediately, i just thought I would personalize it a bit.


It`s fine mate.  

Have you read _Fall of Damnos?_ It actually gives as much character to the necrons as it does to the ultramarines. I have no problem with it at all.


----------



## emporershand89

uuumm, ok you have two seperate threads running, can you explian man??


----------



## Serpion5

One for the Dead (you) and one for the Damned. 

I did not expect the two sides to get along well, keeping them seperate. At least for now. :wink:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Working on post for this and _From the Warp_
Dont know if the latter will actually get done properly


----------



## Serpion5

I`m not really concerned at this point. 

Suffice to say, no matter what you do Anon will survive.


----------



## G0arr

Name: Unending

Appearance: While the lower destroyer section of Unending is typical of his kind the upper torso is not. It appears bulkier and more primitive. His shoulders are squarer and rise above his head which is set forward. (Based around the old immortal models)

Class: Heavy Destroyer

Personality: Cold and emotionless. Unending rarely speaks in more than 1 or 2 word sentences, and only when it is required. In truth Unending feels only one emotion, cold hate for those who are living as they can feel the release of death where his only release is the cold slumber.

Wargear: Heavy gauss cannon, Destroyer body both from his class, and a Phylactery.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

emporershand89 said:


> uuumm, ok you have two seperate threads running, can you explian man??


You make it sound like Serp just killed somebody! :laugh: Everyone seemed to expect a Necron VS Damned scenario, but there was never any official evidence for it. On the contrary, Serp said the opposite!



Serp, may I ask what a cryptek is...? Just so I don't post something wrong. I have an idea, but would prefer to be sure. :grin:


----------



## Tarvitz210300

could you explain with my red button pushing syndrome I just posted and tried to ignore what it looked like


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yeah, I thought it wouldn't matter too much, I can imagine some kind of weird Necron servitor-type thing, and I'm guessing it's not too far from the mark.

I felt so cocky when I had Shadow say that: "No? Ok, try number... one." When I saw everyone posting unit-numbers, I just knew I'd have to. :laugh:


----------



## Captain Stillios

Not sure what the rest of The Damned are doing but if I have the choice, Im having this as the first time Garvi has appeared since the Sick Children. Just thought Id say.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Poor Thorn had to fight for 10,000 years as a Damned, but not really in the true universe... in a sort of weird place-between-places, but this is also his first real-world "deployment" as a Damned Legionnaire.

It doesn't matter, time is so... manipulable in 40K, what with the Warp and everything. :laugh:


----------



## Captain Stillios

Well I just made my first post and I must say that it feels good to be back as Garvi!


----------



## DestroyerHive

Are we going to meet up at some point, because Mourn wants to sink his claws into more damned space marines! (pun intended).


----------



## emporershand89

Destruction ...wants.....to....kill.....Mourn.........souls for the star Gods, muahahahahahah:shok:


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yeah, it felt good to be back as Darnath. He is one of my three favorite characters. Now, if only HoO would come back, so Corius could do some more killing, and I'd be set...:biggrin:

On a side note, bring it on Mourn! Darnath will burn you in the fires of absolution :grin:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Gah! Dammit, I forgot what bloody Farseer's Daemonette put Taint through in _From the Warp_
Taint: _Must...burn...self_ D:


----------



## DestroyerHive

> On a side note, bring it on Mourn! Darnath will burn you in the fires of absolution





> Destruction ...wants.....to....kill.....Mourn.........souls for the star Gods, muahahahahahah


The Rp JUST started, and I'm already on two people's death lists!!?? *sigh*


----------



## WarpSpawned

Dont worry, as a fellow Flayed One, you'll get along wonderfully with Taint.

Actually, perhaps not, Taint is not known for conversing with others, so you'll never know!


----------



## Lord Ramo

I am glad that Ares is back, though he is not going to be the same as he was before hand, a warning to all of you :threaten: haha


----------



## Kalawaki

Here is a small hint to the sagnifigance to my character's serial code.

4 5 1 20 8

Now think of the alphabet. ;P


----------



## WarpSpawned

4 = D
5 = E
1 = A
20= T
8 = H


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i am excited to show these Emperor's Children how to fight


----------



## Serpion5

G0arr said:


> Name: Unending
> 
> Appearance: While the lower destroyer section of Unending is typical of his kind the upper torso is not. It appears bulkier and more primitive. His shoulders are squarer and rise above his head which is set forward. (Based around the old immortal models)
> 
> Class: Heavy Destroyer
> 
> Personality: Cold and emotionless. Unending rarely speaks in more than 1 or 2 word sentences, and only when it is required. In truth Unending feels only one emotion, cold hate for those who are living as they can feel the release of death where his only release is the cold slumber.
> 
> Wargear: Heavy gauss cannon, Destroyer body both from his class, and a Phylactery.


Approved. I`ll edit you into the current update. Follow the parameters of Mourn and Reaper`s group.  



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Serp, may I ask what a cryptek is...? Just so I don't post something wrong. I have an idea, but would prefer to be sure. :grin:


To those in the Dead, I will explain. The info comes from _Fall of Damnos_ (a top read, I recommend it highly) and pertains to necron heirarchy. 

A cryptek is essentially a necron scientist. By Imperial terminology, they could be considered a necron lord, retaining sentience and having untold numbers at their command. Their chief responsibility is that of overseeing the tomb spyders, scarabs and wraiths (these being associated with maintenance, repair and defence of tomb structures). In appearance, they generally resemble a smaller, Warrior sized Lord of sorts. They also act as the link between ground forces and leadership, and can remote pilot monoliths. 

I will also take this oppurtunilty to include the definition of the term _Royarch_, essentially the necron term for Lord. A full cast of characterss (including NPC`s exists on the first page of the thread. Refer to it please. 



DestroyerHive said:


> Are we going to meet up at some point, because Mourn wants to sink his claws into more damned space marines! (pun intended).


You`ll just have to wait and see. :spiteful:


----------



## Kalawaki

WarpSpawned said:


> 4 = D
> 5 = E
> 1 = A
> 20= T
> 8 = H


:goodpost:


On another note, I can't wait to post again. Or more specifically, I can't wait to kill something. I kind of got jipped out of _Total War!_, seeing as the instant that I attacked the entire Rp esploded!

I guess my army was too awesome to be contained in the confines of that Rp. :so_happy:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh Warspawned, oh ha ha! :laugh: I totally forgot! Ah ha! :biggrin:

That sure made me smile. But Lacessera's a Keeper of Secrets now, and is far away, so you can't get revenge... wait.

Serp, PM inbound. I had an idea.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Oh Warspawned, oh ha ha! :laugh: I totally forgot! Ah ha! :biggrin:
> 
> That sure made me smile. But Lacessera's a Keeper of Secrets now, and is far away, so you can't get revenge... wait.


Yes, well _I_ lnow that she's a Keeper of Secrets, but Taint sure doesnt


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Exactly... it makes it so much funnier. :laugh:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Heh, I was gonna say 'could you imagine Taints expression?' 'cept he doesnt express, let alone be able to animate his face.
Still... XD


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Serp, PM inbound. I had an idea.


...Yet again... :grin: 

I kid, keep `em coming.  



WarpSpawned said:


> Heh, I was gonna say 'could you imagine Taints expression?' 'cept he doesnt express, let alone be able to animate his face.
> Still... XD


What are you talking about? Living metal is malleable, it can bend and move enough to change facial expressions.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

dont know if its ok but Skarhn doesnt have his helmet on, i just said it was maglocked at his waist.


----------



## Kalawaki

Can't wait for the update so i can post again! :biggrin:


----------



## Tarvitz210300

Me Too I'm Realy Exited About This


----------



## Serpion5

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> dont know if its ok but Skarhn doesnt have his helmet on, i just said it was maglocked at his waist.


That`s fine. Even damned have heads. 



Kalawaki said:


> Can't wait for the update so i can post again! :biggrin:





Tarvitz210300 said:


> Me Too I'm Realy Exited About This


Don`t rush me on this, the two threads have to be timed and updated simultaneously. k:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Dont forget _'From the Warp'_, though as long as Oon'Nu lives (Since I cannae work up a post) I dun really mind what happens (As long as it finishes)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Mmmm synchronised GM-ing... should be an Olympic Sport. :laugh:


----------



## Kalawaki

I would post but i'm not entierly sure where my character has just been teleported. Is he hovering near a skyscraper?

And am I allowed to just spot the said resistance/civilian clusters and say where they are?


----------



## Serpion5

Kalawaki said:


> I would post but i'm not entierly sure where my character has just been teleported. Is he hovering near a skyscraper?
> 
> And am I allowed to just spot the said resistance/civilian clusters and say where they are?


Fair point, my apologies for being vague. 

I`ll leave it to you. You can begin high in the air or near the ground. Necrons are linked by an internal tomb matrix so you can communicate to your fellows long distance. 

Whether or not you guide your allies or not will depend on your choice and whether you act before them.


----------



## WarpSpawned

I'ma post tomorrow, tired and need sleeeeep now


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Necrons are linked by an internal tomb matrix so you can communicate to your fellows long distance.


How much for this service? :laugh:


----------



## Kalawaki

I think Reaper is doing his objective well. ^.^


----------



## BlackGuard

I have to admit something to you Serpion5. Rarely have I been as eager to participate in an roleplay as I am in this one. The quality of the players of The Damned (I do not speak ill of The Dead, but I only glance through that thread) is very good, easily above the quality I regularly look for in fellow roleplayers.

Not to mention something about this roleplay just tugs at my mind throughout the day and I keep finding myself looking back here, day after day, eagerly anticipating an update. I know the constraints and the demands of GMing both of them at the same time and needing updates done at the same time -- I merely wish to extend my thanks for making a good storyline.

Long story short -- keep up the good work.


----------



## WarpSpawned

And posted.


----------



## Serpion5

BlackGuard said:


> I have to admit something to you Serpion5. Rarely have I been as eager to participate in an roleplay as I am in this one. The quality of the players of The Damned (I do not speak ill of The Dead, but I only glance through that thread) is very good, easily above the quality I regularly look for in fellow roleplayers.
> 
> Not to mention something about this roleplay just tugs at my mind throughout the day and I keep finding myself looking back here, day after day, eagerly anticipating an update. I know the constraints and the demands of GMing both of them at the same time and needing updates done at the same time -- I merely wish to extend my thanks for making a good storyline.
> 
> Long story short -- keep up the good work.


Thank you. :thank_you: 

I will try my best not to disappoint.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Else you'll have an angry mob of bloodthirsty RPers after you.


I kid, you've always had some pretty awesome RP ideas and have (Usually) executed them excellently


----------



## emporershand89

Ok, so the Dead are going while the Damned seem to have died :laugh:. Guys, lets keep this going, for our glorious leader Serpion5!! :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5

Both Rp`s are moving at an acceptable pace. Be advised I will allow up to two weeks between updates at most times. If circumstances demand (such as players having exams or whatever) I can wait longer. 

Honestly, I see no need to rush this one, but doesn`t mean players should get lax. I do want to see some initiative and enthusiasm, especially once things really get moving.


----------



## Deus Mortis

emporershand89 said:


> Ok, so the Dead are going while the Damned seem to have died :laugh:. Guys, lets keep this going, for our glorious leader Serpion5!! :biggrin:


I'm sorry, I wasn't aware you were GMing this RP too! Oh wait, you aren't!

I'm sorry that some other people might have lives, better things to do than constantly being online, or might have school work/jobs to do, or could be working through a post with other members/the actual GM, or could have some other extenuating circumstances. Seriously, your attitude is really pissing me off. You act like you are in control and try to 'motivate' other players to post on an RP that isn't yours, yet again doing something that it isn't your job to do! If Serpion5 had a problem with the pace, he's quite capable of talking to players himself. However, since he hadn't, he clearly didn't. So, kindly, leave the GMing to the GM and the moderating to the moderators, because you acting like you are in control of anything and everything is really starting to irritate the shit out of me!


----------



## deathbringer

ahhh deus i mean we all feel more motivated dont we 
i mean its not as if i have anything better to do
wait there was a couple of things
a 3000 word essay
a set of questions on patent law
a lab report
2 nmr analysis
a full lab session and consequentially another nmr analysis
21 hours a week at work
and upcoming exams after easter

so not busy at all here especially with eh's stunning motivation
ill just nip off a post after ive finished all that


----------



## Serpion5

As much as I appreciate the support, can we leave it at that? 

I mean it. 

eh89, not a word back at them. Problem? Go to PM`s. 

Everyone else, Problem? Go to PM`s. 


Alternatively, start your own fucking thread and have your argument there. To reiterate, I have no problem with the way anyone has posted so far, and if I have, they have been notified. 

Discussion over. Any further questions will be relevant to the game, rather than insults and sarcasm.


----------



## WarpSpawned

How do Flayed Ones _pick up_ anything!!?? D:

All they have is claws!


----------



## Serpion5

WarpSpawned said:


> How do Flayed Ones _pick up_ anything!!?? D:
> 
> All they have is claws!


Living metal is flexible, and it was implied in _Hellforged_ that the claws are actually retractable, so I have no problem with it. It will only add a bit of versatility to your characters. :wink:


----------



## Captain Stillios

Or you could wear very thick gloves! :O


----------



## Kalawaki

if living metal is flexible, can you actually flex the blades as if they were fingers?


----------



## Serpion5

Kalawaki said:


> if living metal is flexible, can you actually flex the blades as if they were fingers?


Not to that extent. You can retract your blades, or dull them slightly. Not reshape them entirely.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Serpion5 said:


> Living metal is flexible, and it was implied in _Hellforged_ that the claws are actually retractable, so I have no problem with it. It will only add a bit of versatility to your characters. :wink:


I see.

If there's an update this weekend, I wont be able to post til I get back, as I am going to be busy.


----------



## Serpion5

Update not this weekend, but next. 

So stragglers, you have another week to post.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

im interested to see how Voras reacts to finding out that Skarhn is a World Eater. should be interesting :wink:


----------



## deathbringer

sorry guys straggler here
should get it up this weekend


----------



## Serpion5

deathbringer said:


> should get it up this weekend


Good luck mate. :grin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Guess who had an idea Serp.... PM sent. :laugh:


----------



## Deus Mortis

Darv, are we supposed to be saving your stupid ass, or just leave you to be mauled by shadow things? :biggrin:

But seriously, are we supposed to help, or is this part of your's and Serp's plan?


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Darv, are we supposed to be saving your stupid ass, or just leave you to be mauled by shadow things?
> 
> But seriously, are we supposed to help, or is this part of your's and Serp's plan?


Well, regardless of what we're "supposed to do", the obvious answer is to leave Darv alone with the shadow things :biggrin:.


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Guess who had an idea Serp.... PM sent. :laugh:


Really? That`s new. :laugh:



Deus Mortis said:


> Darv, are we supposed to be saving your stupid ass, or just leave you to be mauled by shadow things? :biggrin:
> 
> But seriously, are we supposed to help, or is this part of your's and Serp's plan?


I say leave him. He`s like, one of the main characters almost. He`ll be fine. :don-t_mention:

j/k, if anyone hasn`t posted yet, maybe they can help?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ha ha, I just thought I'd fall over for the hell of it. I mean, it's totally up to you. :laugh:

Sorry about that Serp, I guess I should've warned you. You're going to find me a tad unpredictable I'm afraid... what with having mad ideas and such. 

EDIT: It's really a moment for Ares to be like: "Woah, momma, bad marine, I don't trust him, no way...etc" and to develop that a bit!


----------



## Serpion5

Okay then. I can work with this actually. 

It will be a minor update change, if nobody decides to help. :wink:


----------



## DestroyerHive

> It will be a minor update change, if nobody decides to help.


Oh, I wouldn't worry about _that_ happening...


----------



## Lord Ramo

Well it seemed someone tried to help but didnt get very far. I dont know if Ares is supposed to laugh or help at the moment...


----------



## Jackinator

Hmmm, looks like help has already arrived :biggrin:. Might need help myself now though , Matthias is not the most cautious of Marines :laugh:.

P.S. When is the update by the way?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ha ha now there's two of us. This could be a very comical, if premature, ending for the RP, Serp. I can see it now...

Each marine, one by one, going to help, then getting...well... sat on by a load of shadowy-things. If anybody was watching, they'd sure as hell laugh. But at least Thorn had an excuse! (Daemonic screams give you _serious_ headaches).

EDIT: Hey, guess what Serp, I then had another idea for the Dead... don't worry, it's in the post now, no future plot-changes for you to have to worry about or anything. I've left it to you to decide the effect of Shadow's actions, whether it just blows up and throws up more cables, or creates some massive chain-reaction and detonates them all, revealing the generator, or whatever. I meant it to be the same volatile sorta stuff as the hydrogen-plasma refinery that they use in Warriors of Ultramar... for any who have read it, [don't spoil it!], I have got to the bit where the aforementioned refineries, well, go boom. It's awesome, no? 

Anyway, I just wanted to replicate the epicness (if on a slightly smaller scale!) of that explosion with this one. It's up to you, anyway.


----------



## Jackinator

I dunno, I'm just kinda new to the RPs on this site so I was afraid if I just saved you it would be god-modding, anyway, I'm sure we can fight our way out, for we are Space Marines, and we shall know no fear :laugh:


----------



## Captain Stillios

Im confused, what just happened. I posted Garvi saving himself then saw that apparently Ive already been saved.....??????


----------



## BlackGuard

Jackinator, praise be to you, I was afarid I'd have to intiate what was coming. 

Any loyal son of the Emperor would not hesitate the moment they heard the name of a Traitor Legion leave the lips of Astartes they knew nothing about. 

The only problem we have now, is now that its in the air, and we've reacted -- we're going to be overlapping and conflicting in our posts. :laugh:


----------



## Deus Mortis

Ok, no one post on the Damned! 

I've just had to delete one post (probably the one you are referring to Stillos), and someone needs to help you out. If not, then it's just Matthius and Konrad vs you, because supposedly the rest of us just stand there like "Lol, what?"


----------



## BlackGuard

Garviel -- you mentioned you were Emperor's Children. Matthias and Konrad come from the 41st Millennium and we kill your legion now. Lol. 

Deus Mortis deleted his post when he saw mine above his -- that is what I think anyway. I'd say just give Deus a moment to recitify his post and make yours. 

After that, I'll give everyone else a chance to post before I do.

Cause realistically -- us all being Astartes, we're going to react at break neck speed. So all of us double posting and pushing the incident along too quick wouldn't make much sense.


----------



## Captain Stillios

So....Deus vs BG and Still vs Jack?


----------



## BlackGuard

I'd highly recommend waiting for the others post once you've made any corrections. Unless you can contact the other opponent and discuss the events -- then both make a single post revolving around that, it'd just scrammble the RP.

The others -- like the World Eater and the Ultramarine, will definately want to react to whats going on. The other Emperor's Children was rush to the aid of their brothers as well.

So I recommend we just rectify our posts -- if need be, and hold.

@Lord Ramo: I don't mean this to be insulting ... but everytime I'm reading one of your posts out of the corner of my eye, your picture looks like the face of an orange cat ... I don't know. Lol. I know its not and when I look at it, it seems just normal. Not exactly sure why I feel the need to tell you, its just funny. Again, not insult was meant.


----------



## Deus Mortis

That sounds like a plan. Right, BlackGuard, here's the plan for my post: I'm basically going to shoulder barge you, but like full-speed shoulder barge. Since you are focused on Garviel, I'm going to assume you get knocked down. I kick your bolter away, and then aim mine at your face. We talk out our...'difficulties' shall we say. Once you don't seem like you are going to kill us, I stop pointing a barrel at your forehead, help you up and we all move on.

Does that sound ok?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Also remember that Ares is now pointing his weapons at everyone and Garvi just disarmed Matthias.


----------



## Lord Ramo

@Lord Ramo: I don't mean this to be insulting ... but everytime I'm reading one of your posts out of the corner of my eye, your picture looks like the face of an orange cat ... I don't know. Lol. I know its not and when I look at it, it seems just normal. Not exactly sure why I feel the need to tell you, its just funny. Again, not insult was meant.

Ouch, face of an orange cat.... Hmm interesting prospectus view on it. I should probably check here before I posted, but Ares isn't really doing anything. Just making sure you don't kill Garviel....


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yeah, but we aren't planning to kill them, but if I know these crazy loyalists, they'll just turn their weapons on full auto-fire like crazy and try to kill as many 'chaos marines' as they can before they die. Something about a 'glorious death' or something :biggrin:

On a side note, Christ this has gotten confusing!


----------



## BlackGuard

Seems acceptable -- but I want to get at least half a clip of bolts into you. You probably won't suffer much damage, if any, but just say you took some hits -- maybe lost your balance, or something and hit me weird-like. You still knock me over, and my bolter is flung away, skittering across the ground. 

I'd say after that, we wait until the others intervene -- least we stifle potential interaction from the others. Since the Ultramarine, being the only ofter Non-Traitor Legion Astartes, would probably want to do or say something and the World Eater would also.

But this way, you and I are in our own little conflict and no one can overlap and confuse everyone by attacking either of us.

Hell if you want -- you can say we started exchanging blows on the ground, plummeling each other.

Let us no fly past this critical and monumental moment. What happens here will clearly determine weather or not we can function as a unit. Mere comments and discussion will not warrant the approval of a 41st Millennium Marine.

This also gives one of the others -- maybe this Thorn guy, a chance to rise up and assume the mantle of leadership and help to resolve the tension and bitter hatred.

Sound fair to you?


----------



## Captain Stillios

Meh, a guy whose plasma gun is lying in the dirt while one of my brothers aims a gun at him really doesnt worry me.


----------



## Jackinator

Captain Stillios said:


> Also remember that Ares is now pointing his weapons at everyone and Garvi just disarmed Matthias.


But is in turn disarmed himself. Wow, this could get interesting. Errr, I would post a response to all the action that's happened in the last few posts but my internet just went down , this is on my phone. I'll post tomorrow, Matthias isn't giving up that easily :laugh:.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Just remember, there are two of you (three if the Ultramarine sides with you), and there are the four player's which are Emperor's Children, plus Hakis and Demus who are NPC Emperor's Children. So, either way, you are out-matched...heavily :so_happy:


----------



## Lord Ramo

This has escalated rather quickly, admittedly I have not helped, though I'm not going to take it any further then pointing my weapons at you and making my little speech.


----------



## BlackGuard

Brother Mortis -- not quite the equal exchange I had in mind. Fear not, I'll make a amendment post. While I have total and absolute respect for the Crusade-Era Astartes, I do not feel they are overly powerful or skilled when compared to 41st Millennium. 

My point was that we would get tangled in our own hand-to-hand melee while everyone else swirled around doing whatever it is they intend to do. No fears, like I said, I think a melee-post will make the difference. Giving equal honor and skill to both of us.

Good post on your part though.


----------



## Jackinator

About as quickly as you'd expect though, as far as I know you are all traitors. And as far as I'm concerned the Emperor is on my side . The Emperor protects


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I'm sure I also said I was from the Emperor's Children, but you risked your life to save Thorn... *facepalm* I'll try and defuse the situation. :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

@Damned Players: Settle down. You`re all jumping the update, all you had to do was make it to safety! The whole _wtf you`re a world eater?!_ comes later! 

Don`t let it progress any further, or the next update will be pointless. 

Update will come during the week, since we`re nearly up to speed.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Sorry, Serp, my bad


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

That any better Serp? :grin: If everyone just "accepts" his word then they can move on. I'll PM you about the holo-tape, whether or not you want to keep it in. 

Of course it's up to you, but I guess for now it's better if people _don't_ demand this "proof" Thorn says he has.


----------



## Serpion5

That`ll do. No more fighting each other. :threaten: 

Do any Damned still need to post?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh, Bane of Kings, sorry I think that's my fault. I didn't make it very clear about what I did with the holo-tape, but I haven't played it yet. I was unsure whether or not Serp wanted it, so left it tucked away with Thorn. Sorry about that, I'll try and be more clear in the future.


----------



## Jackinator

Ah, I apologise, maybe I shouldn't have asked for names, sorry


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Ah okay, cheers for the heads up .


----------



## Jackinator

Is that post ok ? And damn, that was getting pretty tense till you stepped in :laugh:.


----------



## WarpSpawned

I am back!
What has been happening that needs four or so new OOC pages to account for?


----------



## Jackinator

Complete carnage in The Damned thread, pre and post-heresy marines don't mix well :laugh:

P.S. or so it seems


----------



## Serpion5

WarpSpawned said:


> I am back!
> What has been happening that needs four or so new OOC pages to account for?


Read the Damned. It got a little out of hand while I wasn`t looking.


----------



## Jackinator

Sorry, that was my fault, I just figured that's how Matthias would react to the news that he fought alongside the Emperor's Children. Then we all got a little carried away :laugh:. Again I apologise


----------



## Serpion5

Be aware, that you cannot attack other players without the GM`s approval. This time we managed to sort it out, but left unchecked, this is the kind of thing that can cause arguments, especially if the GM doesn`t check in for a while.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

good lord! im away killing shadow beasts for two minutes and everyone is at each others' necks :laugh: probably a good thing that Skarhn wasnt there, wouldnt have ended well if he had been attacked by one of you guys :ireful2:


----------



## Jackinator

I'll be sure to post in this thread to check in future . Sorry for affecting your update :S


----------



## BlackGuard

Apologies Serpion, I didn't realize that. I'll make sure to not make the same mistake in the future.


----------



## Jackinator

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I'm sure I also said I was from the Emperor's Children, but you risked your life to save Thorn... *facepalm* I'll try and defuse the situation. :laugh:


You did mention that you were one of the Emperor's children, but to Voras and Skarhn, not Matthias, therfore he had no idea that you were Emperor's children. As far as he was concerned you were just a brother who needed help . Plus the fact that half of us have now pulled each others fat out the fire might help in the defusal of the situation .


----------



## WarpSpawned

Serpion5 said:


> Read the Damned. It got a little out of hand while I wasn`t looking.


...
I see.
Well then


----------



## Serpion5

And with Deathbringer`s post, we are up to speed I think. 

Updates will be up tomorrow or saturday, depending on my attention span.


----------



## Serpion5

And the update is up. Friendly fire to a minimum please. 

This means you Matthias! :threaten: 



j/k


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Posted .


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

When you say no fighting in the Dead, Serp, do you mean none at all, or just no fighting other player-characters...?


----------



## Jackinator

Serpion5 said:


> And the update is up. Friendly fire to a minimum please.
> 
> This means you Matthias! :threaten:
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


[hangs head] :laugh:
Sorry


----------



## Serpion5

@Darvy: I mean the battle hasn`t started yet. Any resistance encountered will be from within the city survivors, not the approaching Imperial convoy.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Or poor underground tech-servitors, in Shadow's case.


----------



## Serpion5

Indeed. :spiteful: 

Don`t forget homeless, gangers, refugees, and stray pets.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Just for referance, I'm waiting for BlackGuard to post. Figure it would be good for him tor respond being at the end of my bolter before I post :laugh:


----------



## emporershand89

so is the Dead still going, I just posted, waiting for the update.


----------



## BlackGuard

Apologies to everyone, over the weekend my house had a power outage and parts of my computer fried for some reason. I will take a week or two to rebuild properly. Hopefully I can achieve this faster, but that is my worst possible scenario right now.

As a result -- I ask for some paitence from this RP. Of all the ones I am currently participating in, this one is my favorite -- and I ask that Serpion5 please permit Konrad to stay. I will attempt to sign on via another computer to make updates on this roleplay alone if it is possible, but I cannot make guarantees.

Serpion5, if the need is truly great, you can kill off Konrad and I will participate in the next roleplay -- I completely understand. If it is not critical, I just ask for some time to post.

Thank you.

- BlackGuard


----------



## Serpion5

emporershand89 said:


> so is the Dead still going, I just posted, waiting for the update.


Patience dude, patience. :threaten: This one will run slower than my others, I need to keep them both going simultaneously remember? I can`t update one without the other. 



BlackGuard said:


> Apologies to everyone, over the weekend my house had a power outage and parts of my computer fried for some reason. I will take a week or two to rebuild properly. Hopefully I can achieve this faster, but that is my worst possible scenario right now.
> 
> As a result -- I ask for some paitence from this RP. Of all the ones I am currently participating in, this one is my favorite -- and I ask that Serpion5 please permit Konrad to stay. I will attempt to sign on via another computer to make updates on this roleplay alone if it is possible, but I cannot make guarantees.
> 
> Serpion5, if the need is truly great, you can kill off Konrad and I will participate in the next roleplay -- I completely understand. If it is not critical, I just ask for some time to post.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> - BlackGuard


A week is not a problem. My worst case scenario is Konrad becomes an NPC for an update, that`s all. :good:

EDIT: In light of this, Deus Mortis can control Konrad`s initial reaction. Don`t need to be too specific, just say he doesn`t move or something like that for the time being while you do your part. If Blackguard makes it before the next update he can take it from there.


----------



## Captain Stillios

Im not gonna be able to post for a couple of days as Im moving in with my dad for a while while he recovers from cancer so if your waiting for me just update. Soz


----------



## Serpion5

You have until next weekend. That`s over a week. 

Worst case scenario I`ll NPC you for an update.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Post in making.

It'd help if Tarvitz210300 would reply to my PM


----------



## Deus Mortis

I should have a post up by tonight on "...The Damned". Sorry it's taken a while.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

hahahah hope you dont mind me being true to my World Eater heritage :laugh: just stirring things up a bit lol 


EDIT: better watch your back darvi, dont want your head hitting the floor before the rest of your body


----------



## Serpion5

Good stuff. Both threads are looking good. 

Remember, just because you can`t attack each other doesn`t mean you have to be the best of friends. I am enjoying Skarhn and Ares` reactions to Thorn. 

Looks like Thorn has his work cut out for him earning their trust back. 

The updates will come next weekend, but if everyone`s done sooner, I can get them up during next week.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Serpion5 said:


> Good stuff. Both threads are looking good.
> 
> Remember, just because you can`t attack each other doesn`t mean you have to be the best of friends. I am enjoying Skarhn and Ares` reactions to Thorn.
> 
> Looks like Thorn has his work cut out for him earning their trust back.


That's never going to happen! :laugh:

Well, until...you know... the thing happens... when the thing comes out of the thing and attacks Thing.... :biggrin:

Oh, sending a PM about the holo-tape.


----------



## Serpion5

Stop talking about the thing! Only you are supposed to know about that thing! Unlike the other thing that only someone else knows about, which is actually not related to this thing...


----------



## WarpSpawned

...
Ooookaaay then

-
On other news post'll be up either later, tomorrow or sometime before the universe collapses


----------



## Serpion5

Before the sun goes nova if possible please.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Yeah, yeah.

BTW, Lord Misery is painted and complete


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

But what about of thing decides to kill thing before thing can be attacked by thing coming out of the thing which the thing takes away from thing!?

Would make perfect sense if the things were taken out and replaced by the actual words. :laugh:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Thorn'll be so upset he'll go suicidal. Or even turn to Chaos again! :laugh: (Only joking!!!)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

no worries, if Thorn turns again Skarhn will be there to cave his face in with the head of his chainaxe :threaten:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Aaand posted.


----------



## Serpion5

Thread Bump. 

Update is coming Friday! Which gives you tomorrow to post.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Serpion5 said:


> Thread Bump.
> 
> Update is coming Friday! Which gives you tomorrow to post.


As long as none of us are secretly His Majesty Prince William or Kate Middleton then that should be fine. :laugh:

In all seriousness, royal blood does flow in my veins. It just wasn't official. (Brighton Pavillion built for my family... shame I can't have it! :ireful2: )


----------



## Lord Ramo

Dammit my secret identity has been uncovered! Better make for the royal carriage to get me out of this tricky situation.


----------



## deathbringer

ramo we need to talk.
there's something i havent been telling you....


----------



## Lord Ramo

oh no,what could this mean deathbringer?


----------



## Serpion5

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> As long as none of us are secretly His Majesty Prince William or Kate Middleton then that should be fine. :laugh:
> 
> In all seriousness, royal blood does flow in my veins. It just wasn't official. (Brighton Pavillion built for my family... shame I can't have it! :ireful2: )


When the resentment finally builds up in your mind and is ready to explode, let me know. I`ve been plotting an overthrow for years, and this seems as good a reason as any. :good:


----------



## WarpSpawned

Yeah, I'll help, maybe, if I can find the time.

Hey Serp, whens the next Updates ETA?


----------



## Serpion5

Tomorrow, Warp. Same as the Riders Rp.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Well the damnedest thing is the King back then wasn't allowed to marry a "commoner" (who was my great-great-great [lots of greats] grandmother) and there was quite a scandal, because he loved her. Anyway, I'm descended from them (so have some blue blood...yay!) but it wasn't "official" so I'm not a prince now. :laugh:

But NOW Prince William is marrying a "commoner". So this is a big bitch-slap for me. :ireful2:


----------



## Serpion5

That feels like a stab in the eye Darvy. :biggrin: 

_*BUMP!*_

Updates are up folks.


----------



## deathbringer

im not sure what to post, i'm not sure if you really got the jist of my plan
the whole point was a lure to drive vehicles onto spikes and immobilise the convoy by causing a pile up

the ambush was a secondary thing 
should i run with your version of my plan or the original?


----------



## Serpion5

deathbringer said:


> im not sure what to post, i'm not sure if you really got the jist of my plan
> the whole point was a lure to drive vehicles onto spikes and immobilise the convoy by causing a pile up
> 
> the ambush was a secondary thing
> should i run with your version of my plan or the original?


:fool: Sorry... I skimmed these pretty fast, and some details were forgotten. 

Can you make it both? Just have it so the spikes were a bit further in?


----------



## deathbringer

fair enough, and i dont blame you, you have a lot of posts to deal with, i was just mildly confused


----------



## Serpion5

Okay, thanks for that. I`ll try to be more attentive in future. :gamer2:


----------



## Serpion5

DestroyerHive has dropped out and Tarvitz seems to have disappeared. Therefore, WarpSpawned can control all three groups of Flayed Ones for this update (if you want to) and I`ll have them taken out in the next update. 

Thanks for letting me know Destroyer.


----------



## WarpSpawned

D:

Control stuff? Me? *Sets fire to previous post*


----------



## Serpion5

Today is tuesday. 

The update will be Friday or Saturday pending time allowances. You have until then to post if you haven`t yet.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Skarhn wants to kill shit, lets get this show in the road :angry: jk serp, just playing to my World Eater's outlook on life lol


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry will post up soon, most likely tomorrow.


----------



## Serpion5

The update will be tomorrow. 

Lord Ramo and WarpSpawned?


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry forgot i was in this. I will post up later tonight.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Will be up tonight, after I finish my RSA and RSG course

Hopefully

Edit: Yep, got it up


----------



## Serpion5

Updates are up.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Cool, making post soon.


----------



## Serpion5

Updates will be mid week. If you need to post, do it soon please.


----------



## Serpion5

Okay, I`ve delayed, but the update will definitely occur over the weekend.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Good to know


----------



## Serpion5

And they`re up.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Well, I'm an a B&B in Wales with the family, and so am out a lot. However, I have internet connection, and so will try to get a post up (once I get a response from my PM).


----------



## Kalawaki

Damn guys, sorry for my absence. Having some issues cause i'm moving to a new house.

=/

OP, if you want you can put my character in stasis in the tomb again or something, assuming you haven't already killed him or something similar.


----------



## Serpion5

Kalawaki, I will edit Reaper back in. If an extended absence is likely, let the GM know beforehand. Otherwise, it is generally assumed that you have left and some GM`s are known to kill off extended leavers. 

For the time being, just follow the current update. Assume that you were on the northwestern flank, away from the bulk of the group. Make sure you read the RP so far so you know what`s happening. 

Welcome back.


----------



## Serpion5

Given the circumstances involving a few of my players, I am going to extend the update time until *NEXT* weekend. That gives you a whole extra week, so please do not forget.


----------



## Serpion5

The update is up for the Dead and the Damned. 

Blackguard, your PM inbox is full.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

hope you dont mind me backhanding Thorn :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Not at all. I`m sure Darvy wouldn`t mind.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Although, despite being over Thorn, I still reckon Skarhn's chainaxe can't beat Darnath's bolt shell into Thorn's face if needs be. If that's not what is needed, well, we shall see how that goes...


----------



## WarpSpawned

And posted.
Yes, finally.

Shut up, Serpion.

Go bug the others now


----------



## Serpion5

You heard WarpSpawned everyone! 

Why with the not posting?! :threaten:


----------



## Deus Mortis

:scare: I have I swear! I did my post the same night. Stop yelling at me! :wasntme:


----------



## Serpion5

I`ll yell at whoever I want! :threaten: 

But yes, you`re all good. :grin: 

There are still more to come though. I don`t want this game to die.


----------



## Serpion5

Update will be on Friday, so I need the stragglers to post please.


----------



## Serpion5

I will extend the update to Sunday, after that I will consider dropping these threads. The lack of posting on one front is pretty discouraging, and the fact that several posters have simply vanished is also a tad irritating. 

This could be it folks.


----------



## WarpSpawned

aww, that sucks majorly


----------



## Lord Ramo

who hasn't posted in the damned?


----------



## Serpion5

The Damned, I am waiting on Blackguard, but overall that side is doing fine. 

It`s the Dead that isn`t going so well. Only two players are posting regularly, several have disappeared and another seems to busy to post. 

If possible I may just drop the Dead, continue with the Damned and give options for the two players to create Damned charsheets if they wish. 

So...

G0arr, and WarpSpawned, I`m sorry but it looks as though the Dead is going to die. Do either of you wish to continue in the Damned thread with new characters?


----------



## WarpSpawned

Yeah, I guess, never liked space marines much but I may as well


----------



## Serpion5

I`ll see what G0arr thinks. 

Alternatively, you can wait for my next Rp which I`ll get going soon. To be based on Eldar.


----------



## WarpSpawned

What type of eldar?


----------



## Serpion5

Craftworld. The one I was talking to you about. Not Dark Eldar.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Serp, I will not allow the Dead to die. Shadow has too much awesomeness ahead of him!

Yes, the cat has well and truly dragged me back in; I have had possibly the most stressful two months of my life, but it's finally (almost) over, with just one exam to go...! However, please consider me open game for future updates, if you will have me. The same is true of the Damned as well.

I am deeply sorry for my absence. At least now I am back and rearing to let Hyperion Thorn (who's undergone significant development during my incarceration in revision-mode during fleeting moments of spare time) and Shadow...erm... (darn he needs a second Necron name now!) loose upon the Dead, Dying, and Damned. I will get reading...


----------



## G0arr

I think that might work. Kinda sad to see the idea of it dieing come up though.


----------



## Serpion5

Okay then. I will give the Dead another chance. :wink: 


Because of these devel;opments, I will allow another few days for Deathbringer and eh89 to make a post if they are able to. Update will come midweek. If you feel you`re up to it Darvy, I will include you in said updates.


----------



## WarpSpawned

yay

Good to see you back, Darvaleth


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Please do include me. Some people would say partaking in four roleplays and GMing two is insane... they'd be right, admittedly, but I never listen to sane people anyway. :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

You think that`s insane? 

Try GM`ing Four and playing in another six!


----------



## WarpSpawned

you wouldn't have been able to remember the amount of RPs you GMed/played in without my help


----------



## Serpion5

Yeah... Thanks for that...  

You wanna be my secratary then? Take a letter.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Hmm, ok Serpion, you're on. :laugh:

Head over here and you'll see what I've managed to squander for myself recently:

Linky

EDIT: *Hint* Head down to the Fiction section. Yes, the initials are CoD... :grin:


----------



## SwarmTyrant

Hmmmm, I don't own a necron codex (And don't plan to until I buy every single other army and the sun angrily yells at me to do so) so I have to mere questions to ask.

1.What wargear do Immortals have available to them?

2.Are we forced to strictly stick to established wargear or can new ones be worked out?


----------



## Serpion5

SwarmTyrant said:


> 1.What wargear do Immortals have available to them?


Per codex, only Disruption Fields. I am allowing more. 



SwarmTyrant said:


> 2.Are we forced to strictly stick to established wargear or can new ones be worked out?


Given that these are not typical mass necrons, but rather nobility, I am allowing for extra wargear to be taken. 


Have a look at some of the earlier necron charsheets for a reference, particularly WarpSpawned and Deathbringer made good examples. If you want further details of available wargears, I can provide a list.


----------



## SwarmTyrant

A list would be most appreciated, thank you.

Mostly because I have no idea where to find those two character sheets out of the 31 pages. Still my idea was to have a kind of miniature scarab swarm spinning around the Immortal like flys and disease on a sick person (The theme of my character) enshrouding a person.


----------



## Serpion5

Phylactery: A scarab charm that disgorges smaller scarabs which swarm the host`s body to effect repairs.

Nightmare Shroud: An artefact which alter`s nearby foe`s perceptions, making the necron appear far more terrifying than he already is.

Phase Shifter: A device which allows the necro to phase partially out of existence, avoiding damage but unable to attack while phased. Also drains power quickly.

Warscythe: A polearm weapon able to bypass foece shields and armour with ease.

Disruption Field: Energy surrounds your claws, causing extra damage to any unfortunate foe within your grasp. 


You may select any two of these in addition to your standard weapon.


----------



## deathbringer

Will have my post up tonight 
got a good half of it done however am currently on my phone as i have been forced to travel home due to my rabbit being ill and consequentially am away from my computor


----------



## Serpion5

...Last chance.


----------



## WarpSpawned

Serpion5 said:


> Have a look at some of the earlier necron charsheets for a reference, particularly WarpSpawned and Deathbringer made good examples.


Woo!

In other news, update when?

Also, welcome Swarmtyrant


----------



## Serpion5

I`ll update when Death posts. Also, if Swarmy can give me a charsheet before long I will include him then.


----------



## Serpion5

Interesting Count.  

So it seems Darvaleth has as many tales to tell as Thorn. :laugh:


----------



## SwarmTyrant

Here it is. I'm almost certain there's a problem with it but I can't put my finger on it.

Name: Plague

Appearance: Unlike most other Necrons, Plague has blue light coming out of him instead of green. Another thing that seperates him from the others is the micro scarab swarm enshrouding him, like flys on a carcass.

Class: Immortal

Personality: Plague is a solemn fellow, Rarely showing any happiness. He seems to have great control over his killer instincts, prefering a long drawn out war of defence (Like trench warfare) then bloody quick fights. Since most wars are of the latter Plague has been known to act as a watch guard instead, standing perfectly still for weeks, surveying the area with his spotlight eyes.

Wargear: Gauss Blaster, Phylacetery, Nightmare Shroud.


----------



## Serpion5

The eyes are too akin to a solar pulse, which is another wargear I disallowed at this point. 

Other than that, he`s fine.


----------



## SwarmTyrant

Ok, I'll get rid of it. Although my original plan was to have a offensive phylacetery I guess a defensive one will do.


----------



## Serpion5

Updates are up.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I'm not Count here, Serp! :laugh: But at least I'm always Darvy.

Actually Thorn hasn't met...erm... _that guy_ yet, but will probably do soon after...umm... _that guy_ finishes his journey in another RP and starts hunting Thorn. THEN the fun begins. (PS: _The guy_ may have a Titan). :biggrin:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i have a feeling that Skarhn is going to kill Thorn at some point. just a heads up darvy :grin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Please do try not to. :biggrin: He's got another plot from not only this RP but another one as well and possibly even a third, so his death here would probably cause a time-cascade. :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Updates will come next wednesday.

That`s July 13th.


----------



## WarpSpawned

My birthday is then!


----------



## Serpion5

:scare: 

I need a prezzie, fast!


----------



## Serpion5

Deerrrrr-Bump?

Is everyone still playing?


----------



## SwarmTyrant

I'm still in.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yep, that's why I posted


----------



## WarpSpawned

I am making it


----------



## Serpion5

Deus Mortis said:


> Yep, that's why I posted


I wasn`t talking to you! :threaten: 

I meant those who _hadn`t_ posted yet.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

just posted. sorry for the long wait!


----------



## Serpion5

Guys in _The Dead,_ I am not going to flog a dead horse anymore. If this update is missed, it WILL die. Sorry but my patience on this one is gone.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Will post this afternoon in the damned.


----------



## Serpion5

The next update will be Wednesday the 27th of July. 

Or Tuesday 26th if you`re in America and are a day behind me. 

I will post a 24 hour warning the day before just to be sure.


----------



## emporershand89

Great valient, and deathly, leader, did thouest get mien PM, is thing still goingest


----------



## Serpion5

Aye, your instructions are within. Destroy after reading.


----------



## emporershand89

Hahaha, gotcha, will terminate


----------



## Serpion5

We are LESS than THREE DAYS from the update people. 

If you have not posted yet, get to it! :threaten:


----------



## Serpion5

Updates are up. You have two and a half weeks before the next ones.


----------



## Jackinator

Unfortunately I will be away for the next three weeks if you could possibly bump my character to NPC ?


----------



## Serpion5

I suppose so.


----------



## Serpion5

Update is coming next weekend.



eh89, if you still intend to post, follow the same parameters as Unending. For the moment, you are simply forced to defend yourself. Be sure to read the thread to make sure your post fits.


----------



## Deus Mortis

In the nicest way possible, are we still going with this? I have no problems with doing it, it just seems like it has all the signs of a dead/dying RP. Will be a shame to see it go, if that is the case...


----------



## aboytervigon

Are you still allowed to join?


----------



## WarpSpawned

wat would you be wanting to join as?

You should probably PM Serpion to see whether he is still wanting to prod these roleplays along


----------



## Serpion5

If enough players want to return, I will revive this. 

For the time being however, too many are missing or simply aren`t interested anymore.


----------



## Deus Mortis

For the record, I can be counted on to re-join, if it is revived


----------



## deathbringer

same
im sorry i wasnt so commited in the middle of it, shit happened but i'll rejoin if it kicks up again


----------



## aboytervigon

and I would love to bolster the ranks of the dead.


----------



## WarpSpawned

I am always willing to rejoin


----------



## Serpion5

Alright then. 

Bear with me, I just picked up the GM position of a DnD game (which I`m new to) and will have to commit a bit of time to learning and running that. 

The other Rp threads I`m involved in won`t suffer, but it may be straining a bit to get this one going again. That said,if you remain committed and the others return, then I will kick start the threads again. 

In the meantime aboytervigon, feel free to throw up a charsheet. If nothing else it will be a fun exercise in creating an alien characters. You have the same parameters as the other necron characters.


----------



## Jackinator

Hey, I know I've been away but I think I kept up to date and I'm still willing to keep going if others are :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5

That gives me two damned and three dead confirmed. 

I`d like to see more.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

as much as i would love to keep Skarhn in this Rp my limits are already being pushed because of work and i have to pull him out. add that to the Rp i'm going to GM that i have coming down the line soon and i simply wont have enough time to give him the time he deserves, sorry guys looks like someone else is going to have to cut Thorn's head off :biggrin:


----------

